# need some help on my first RDTA tank



## mmotala (3/9/16)

hi, 

so i started vaping about 3 weeks ago got me an ipower 80w with a melo3 tank and loving loving it. 

i want a tank that gives decent cloud,good flavor and doesn't drink juice.
also musn't be hard to build since this my first.

the following are the tanks that i was told to look at
1 serpant mini
theroem
tornado nano.

i have no idea what i should be looking for....some one please help me out.

just to clarify i keep on mixing up the terms i don't want a tank that i have to drip.

thanks

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (3/9/16)

mmotala said:


> hi,
> 
> so i started vaping about 3 weeks ago got me an ipower 80w with a melo3 tank and loving loving it.
> 
> ...


I just received my Moonshot today and as luck would have it I was taking my first pull off it when I spotted your post.All I have to say to you about it is WOW! The flavor on this tank rivals or surpasses my favorite rda.As for clouds,I've been told some are using it in cloud comps.This one definitely lives up to the hype!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (3/9/16)

mmotala said:


> hi,
> 
> so i started vaping about 3 weeks ago got me an ipower 80w with a melo3 tank and loving loving it.
> 
> ...


Plenty of good tanks out there, all depends on what your preferences are, for me, i love single coil tanks, currently using the Augvape Merlin RTA, it's a single coil only tank, holds 4ml juice, has a great 510 contoured drip tip and an offset velocity styled deck plus an airflow reducing screw if you want a mouth to lung vape, it's extremely easy to build on and wicking is a dream, flavor is fantastic amd has juice flow control so no leaks when refilling. Check it out on www.vaperscorner.co.za 
Other than that the serpent mini is great and there's a new 25mm version that comes with a dual and single coil deck, also super easy to build and wick but the 25mm version may have some overhang on your mod check it out on www.sirvape.co.za. The Augvape Merlin is 23mm so if your mod is 22mm wide it'll only have 0.5mm each side over hang which is barely noticeable. It's by far the greatest RTA I've used for my style of vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/16)

25mm Serpent Mini for the win!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (3/9/16)

mmotala said:


> hi,
> 
> so i started vaping about 3 weeks ago got me an ipower 80w with a melo3 tank and loving loving it.
> 
> ...


You said RDTA...

Serpent and Tornado are rebuildable tanks. Not driptank(rdta) although the Tornado for some reason is labelled an Rdta by iJoy.


If you want an RTA then I can vouch for the Tornado as it is quite a nice unit. e-cig.co.za is clearing stock on those at 350-400 each. (Not the nano the full size)

If an RDTA is what you want... the theorem is a kak deck to build on. Get something with velocity style deck... Aspire QuadFlex I am using at the moment. Bit pricey but it works 4 ways.

Limitless RDTA+ Is what I would get.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Igno (3/9/16)

I have both the Limitless Plus an Azeroth RDTA's and can honestly say, for ease of build, flavour and clouds, both are excellent, best tanks I've ever had. Juice consumption is a bit high on these, but these days all RTA's and Sub-Ohm tanks are quite thirsty. The Limitless Plus does have a single coil option too which should be lighter on juice consumption. I burn through +/- 50mls of juice a day but then again, I'm a serial chain vaper and vaping on dual coil fused claptons at 0.37ohms. The Mage RTA is good option too for flavour and some clouds and I think it's a bit lighter on juice as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (3/9/16)

I have a Theroem that I consider pure junk. Also have a Serpent Mini that I don't like. Other folks like them both, so what is construed as a good tank is in the eye of the beholder based on their experiences with them.

Geek Vape Avocado's (3 22mm & 3 24mm), and 2 CoilArt Mage's are my current go to's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/9/16)

@mmotala, I would ignore the RDTA label, it is attached arbitrarily by manufacturers or vendors without meaning anything. I've seen the Moonshot, for example, advertised as an RTA by one vendor and an RDTA by another. So it is more of a marketing term than a description of the tank. There are no "RDTA" atties where you drip. Technically I suppose you could drip into or at least paint your coils in an Avo or Limitless Plus but I don't know of anybody who uses it that way.

I think the flavour differences between tanks are subjective and largely exaggerated. If you ask on reddit which attie gives the best flavour, you will get a hundred different answers. They can't all be right and can't all be wrong. Particularly for a first RTA, I wouldn't chase some ideal and totally subjective flavour goal. Instead, I'd decide based on objective factors, of which there are several. There is nothing subjective about a 5ml tank holding more juice than a 2ml tank, or about an 18mm deck being bigger than a 16mm deck, or about a R450 tank costing less than a R600 tank. These are facts, not opinions.

The first factor I'd consider is coil versatility. If you don't know yet whether rebuilding is for you, then a tank that takes stock coils and has a rebuildable deck is the safest option. If you struggle with rebuilding initially, you can at least use the stock coil while you learn. The Tornado Nano stands out as a tank with a very good stock coil and an RBA in one kit. The various Smok tanks can also give you this option.

The second factor is deck versatility. Some tanks are built for single coil only (Serpent Mini, Merlin, OBS Ace and I'd include the Theorem here too), others like the Gemini, Crius v3, iJoy Tornado, the Tornado Nano RBA and the Limitless, the Moonshot, the CoilArt Mage and Azeroth are built for dual coils only. The sweet spot is those tanks which either come with both a single and a dual coil deck (Serpent Mini 25mm, Goblin Mini v3) or have a ceramic/silicone block to shut off one side of the deck (Avocado, Griffin 25, Limitless Plus, OBS Crius Plus). Then you can experiment with both to find which suits you best.

The third factor is ease of building. For me, the Limitless Plus is king in that regard, with the Avo and Merlin both being very easy too. Big Velocity decks just make things a lot easier, and most RTAs have them today.

The fourth factor is ease of wicking. The Limitless Plus is again very easy. Others each have their own quirks but few are temperamental to the point of frustration. Although I'll leave Limitless XL owners to contradict me in that regard. 

The fifth factor is ease of refilling. The Limitless Plus is again king for me. Is there a pattern emerging here? But really, it's a joy to use. Pop the cap off, bleurgh your juice into the massive side-fill hole, pop the cap on again. Compare that to the typical top-fill RTA where it's a case of close the airflow, close the juice flow, unscrew the top, bleurgh the juice, reattach the top, re-open the juice flow, re-open the airflow. The Avo is very easy too - pop the top, open the lever, bleurgh, close the lever, pop the top back on. The bottom-fed Genesis style tanks have no mucking about with airflow and juice flow.

The sixth factor is juice capacity. Itty-bitty 2-3ml tanks just don't do it for me. Most of the 24/25mm RTAs have decent capacity of 4-5ml. There is one that has a 6.5ml capacity but I won't say what it is because people will accuse me of being a fanboy. OK, I'll say it. It's the Limitless Plus.

The seventh factor is size/form factor. This is the yin to juice capacity's yang. While the 2-3ml tanks will drive you crazy with constant refilling, they are generally very small and will fit well on most mods, including the Pico. Things like the Griffin 25 or Limitless Plus really need a big mod. The type of mod you have will also affect the tank you get. Your 80W iPower, a Pico or VTC Mini is not going to even wake up the stock coils on a Smok TFV8. You'd want at least 100W, preferably 150W, for that tank.

The eighth factor is airflow. If you like mouth-to-lung vaping, the Smok TFV8 probably isn't an ideal choice. If you wanted MTL, I'd recommend the Merlin. But seeing as you want a mix between clouds and flavour, I think almost all RTAs today would suit you.

The ninth factor is cost. The Tornado Nano is exceptional value, R370 from Vape Club is a steal. Most of the rest are in the R500-R550 range. The Azeroth, Limitless XL and Smok TFV8 are pricey. I would have to put the Limitless Plus at the more pricey end of the spectrum too. 

The tenth factor is the "I want it because I want it" factor. Which is usually the determining factor. No matter how much the other nine factors might contradict a particular choice, if it's the one you want, it's the one you will get.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Igno (3/9/16)

RichJB said:


> The third factor is ease of building. For me, the Limitless Plus is king in that regard, with the Avo and Merlin both being very easy too. Big Velocity decks just make things a lot easier, and most RTAs have them today.



I have to also ad that the Azeroth's "Goon" style deck is also very easy to build on if you don't use anything thicker than fused clapton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mmotala (3/9/16)

Thanks for all the feed back and info especially @RichJB excellent post with all the info I need....at the moment the I want factor and budget r playing opposite roles for me.....I'll go do some research keeping all that in mind and let u guys knw wat I get and wen I get it..... Thanks

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

